# naughty Coco....



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he is allways up to something, and he is very nosey to._


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And very cute too :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Great pics, the first pic is one of my biggest fears when we have kittens here, its something i always check, that and the loo seat hahahaha.....One of our cats did jump into the loo one time but he came out a lot quicker than he went in hahahaha.........Chris


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> Great pics, the first pic is one of my biggest fears when we have kittens here, its something i always check, that and the loo seat hahahaha.....One of our cats did jump into the loo one time but he came out a lot quicker than he went in hahahaha.........Chris


Both the kittens jump in the washing machine as soon as i empty it, the little monsters, i allways check it now before i put it on.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Coco is a very very very cute kitten, what breed is he?


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

awww how cute! 

I always find my cat in the washing machine and tumble dryer!

The other week I took some stuff out the dryer, put it on the table to sort out, picked up another load of washing, chucked it in the dryer, shut the door and was JUST about to turn it on when my 6 year old daughter said "err mum coco's in there!" ...Lucky she noticed!! :yikes:

Now I'm extremely cautious when putting either on!!!!!!!


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

You like chocolate coloured animals dont you


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

soooo cute :001_tt1:


Am sure he is saying in the first pic 'but this is MY washing machine!!!'


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous furr babies :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sharonchilds said:


> Coco is a very very very cute kitten, what breed is he?


he is a british short hair, but a variant, meaning his parents carried the long hair gene, i have his lilac brother to, he is allso a variant



Puddycat said:


> You like chocolate coloured animals dont you


hahahaha yes i love chocolate animals, ( and dark chocolate to eat to,, )


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> he is a british short hair, but a variant, meaning his parents carried the long hair gene, i have his lilac brother to, he is allso a variant
> 
> hahahaha yes i love chocolate animals, ( and dark chocolate to eat to,, )


Haha now you got me thinking! Might have to go and make some dark mint chocolate mousse. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Puddycat said:


> Haha now you got me thinking! Might have to go and make some dark mint chocolate mousse. :smilewinkgrin:


_I love the dark chilli chocolate think its made by lindt, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,_


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _I love the dark chilli chocolate think its made by lindt, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,_


Thats the one I make mousse with but the mint version! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Puddycat said:


> Thats the one I make mousse with but the mint version! :smilewinkgrin:


_Really ???? i tried the salt one YUCK !!!!! i spat it out, dont try that, but the chilli one is lush..., I got some coming today with the shopping,lol_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

those variants are beautiful. apparently they are starting to show them. a bit of both worlds a bsh with a long coat. can we have some pictures of his lilac brother love to see


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh my god so stunning


----------

